# Accupuncture in Aberdeen



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi looking for any advice on clinic people would recommend in Aberdeen or Aberdeenshire for accupuncture? 

Thanks hopeful


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Lass

I went to Fan Zo in garthdee, had 10 appointments all in 7 before ET then 3 during the 2WW... it was my 4th go at DEIVF and first time my treatment has worked... xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi gemmy thanks and congratulations!! Do you have a contact number and does fan zo practice from his/her house or is it at a clinic? 

Thanks 
Hopeful x x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems (Feb 15, 2008)

Hiyi Lass

He has a webpage, aberdeen acupuncture.  he has a wee clinic attached to his house...  tel number 323276.

xxx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks gemmy x


----------



## Highland (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi
its not Aberdeen, but Wellbeing Natuaral Medicine in Inverness was succcessful for me -and several others that I know of. I had my daughter aged 42 when the GP results suggested this would be impossible ("undetectable" folicular activity). I think the man who runs Wellbeing in Inverness (Hakim) is a bit of a miracle worker in my view. I'd be interested to know how you get on, let me know if you'd like to stay in touch. Best of luck.


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi gemmy and highland, thank you both we have started appointments with fan at Aberdeen accupuncture have had two app so far and booked in for our next one. 

Hope your both well? How is your pregnancy going gemmy? X x


----------



## Stacey84 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Hopeful, would you recommend this clinic? I'm from Abdn too and have been considering accupuncture (will try anything that helps!) and when I did a google search this was the first one that came up. I wondered how far in advance to you need to make an appointment, and if it's expensive (not that I mind the cost but have no idea how much these things cost).

Any info would be appreciated, 

Thanks
Stacey
x


----------

